

Cloud Drive Sidesteps Legal Obstacle to Ubiquitous MP3s - mhb
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/03/29/amazon-introduces-a-digital-music-locker/?ref=business

======
GrandMasterBirt
Ah, finally, a way to legally upload a ton of pirated songs and share login
credentials so that hundreds of people can download them without hitting up
torrents and thus placing 90% of the cost onto amazon.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Amazon will monitor and shut down such usage as against their T&Cs, not
because it's "piracy" per se, but because it would cost them more money to
deliver the audio than they'd be making from mp3 and storage sales.

You can of course already do exactly what you propose with various other
services, though again many would shut you down if half the internet tried to
access them for equally pragmatic reasons. Small darknets based on social
networks are wholly possible though via nearly anything that can transfer
files e.g. gmail, google docs, dropbox, IM, samba, apache, swapping USB
drives, etc.

